# cherokee errors



## wonslung (Oct 3, 2009)

does anyone know how to fix this error?

```
(warning) Couldn't initialize spawn mechanism.
[03/09/2009 18:57:44.280] (error) spawner.c:86 - Could initialize SHM '/cherokee-spawner-76162': Function not implemented
```

i've tried to google it but i'm not finding anything.

I'm running it in a jail if that matters.


----------



## aragon (Oct 3, 2009)

Where is this coming from?

SHM could be shared memory.  Is your kernel compiled with shared memory enabled? (options SYSVSHM)


----------



## wonslung (Oct 3, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Where is this coming from?
> 
> SHM could be shared memory.  Is your kernel compiled with shared memory enabled? (options SYSVSHM)



It's a generic kernel.

Also noticed that cherokee won't work with kqueue which to me is weird.

I've never used it before and theres very little info out there...


I see this when i run the rc.d startup script


```
Starting cherokee.
[root@seedjail /home/wonslung]# (warning) Couldn't initialize spawn mechanism.
[03/09/2009 22:20:57.191] (error) spawner.c:86 - Could initialize SHM '/cherokee-spawner-10842': Function not implemented
Cherokee Web Server 0.99.24 (Oct  3 2009): Listening on port 94.23.155.47:80,
TLS disabled, IPv6 disabled, using poll, 4096 fds system limit, max. 2041
connections, caching I/O, 5 threads, 408 connections per thread, standard
scheduling policy
```


----------

